# Dirt Bag (Dirt Carrier?)



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

I need a canvas or heavy duck dirt carrying bag. I do spot work on area trails and frequently have to move dirt from old downed tree stumps to a curve or berm construction. I have been using a bucket but my back does not like it and it is brusing my leg. It seems to me that a bag like a old paper-boy's paper bag might be the thing to use. Does anybody make and market such an item? Ps. we use a wheelbarrow for bigger jobs, but when working alone and moving a lot over undeveloped woods, a more portable option is better for me.


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Who you calling a dirt bag? LOL

We use a piece of tarp...lay it out, throw dirt in it, pull up the corners and carry it like a santa claus sack. When your done it folds flat. Burlap sacks work well too.


----------



## eclark7 (Mar 25, 2004)

*I second the tarp*

I like the shiny plastic tarps. I don't even fold it, just toss the dirt on and drag it to where I need it. You cant let it get to torn up, or it starts to snag. I use a small sized one, so I can't put too muct dirt on, otherwise I load it up to the point that I cant move it.


----------



## brulew (Dec 13, 2005)

How about a wheel-barrel. We have one that we stash out in the woods. When we need it its there.


----------



## JamR (Feb 22, 2005)

No sure if this fit's your purpose, but I've made pretty good use of this basket/pack in the past.

I have used it to haul odd-sized, hard to carry items out to trail work sites...(tools, empty sandbags, etc...) and have moved small amounts of dirt and gravel for short distances.

Hope this helps.

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/View_Catalog_Page.asp?mi=6620


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

The super heavy contractor trashbags at Home Depot work pretty good for moving dirt and gravel. Just shovel some stuff in it and either carry it at your side (it won't strike your leg like a bucket) or sling it over your shoulder. The bags will easily hold up to whatever weight can be comfortably carried. When they get torn up, just throw them away.


----------



## barnstormer (Mar 30, 2005)

We've used brewery blankets in the past...

_Brewery Blanket: A brewery blanket is a heavy nylon blanket generally 6 to 8 feet square and originally used in the filtering process at a brewery. It is useful for transporting duff, soil, and rocks. For heavy loads, a brewery blanket can be knotted at the corners or a golf ball sized rock wrapped in each corner of the blanket to provide the volunteers with a better handhold. _

Taken from the "Tools and Hauling Section" on the American Trails Recommended Standardized Trail Terminology webpage.

Brewery blankets are great for dragging or hauling dirt and gravel, and are much, much more durable than plastic tarps. They also give you a good reason to go to a brewery, although I do not believe micro-breweries use them. The brewery blankets I have used in the past came from Budweiser and Coors.

Wheel barrows are great tools, though I recommend avoid buying one that has the low wheel guard / steel reinforcement bar that holds the front end together. These guard bars gets caught on the ground and rocks when working on anything beyond a flat or very gentle slope + an over-loaded wheel barrow is hard to haddle and can be dangerous.

Another adaptation to a ~3x3-foot square of canvas is to tie +1" diameter hemp rope to adjacent corners. Then dirt or plants/cactii that need to be transported to a new "home" can be piled/laid in the center; when lifted, the handles drawn up the canvas to envelope the contents for delivery. I have a drawing somewhere if anyone wants an example.

Roll Call (rsvp): I rarely post on "Save the Trails", as most questions seem to get answered in due time. For the record, I have been designing and building trails with the Colorado Plateau Mountain Bike Trails Association (COPMOBA) and Volunteers for Outdoor Colorado (VOC) for many years. This is a good forum, and deserves more attention and contribution.


----------



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

*Hopelessly Addicted*

As for the Wheelbarrow, we use that if working in a group on a big project. I am talking about a single worker wandering around with minimal tools.

The idea of dragging dirt on a canvas tarp sounds good for some jobs, and I may give that a try. My bad back will appreciate that option. It reminds me that I have used a polyethelene snow toboggan to gather rocks years ago for yard projects. That is bigger, but light and easier to move around than a wheelbarrow, if cutitng thru rough woods.

P.S. I have been working for about two years almost every weekend on a trail in Montgomery Bell State Park in Burns TN. Great sandy clay, as deep as you can dig. I am afraid that I am hopelessly additcted to trail building. I imagine others are as well.


----------



## Dawg Fu (Jun 16, 2006)

Dirt bags do exist, I've seen 'em but don't know where to buy one. Perhaps these were simply made by trail crews for the purpose.


----------



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

*Poly Sled is working good*

Here are some shots of a curve that I just reworked At Montgomery Bell State Park in TN. Dirt really hardens up after some rain and traffic. The poly sled is working good for me with my bad back, since i do not have to lift. If pulling over leaf litter or pine needles, it slides great. more trips than wheelbarrow, but i cut across woods to get to worksite, and wheelbarrow is too hard to get back in there. --Bob Slayden

https://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m229/kindacreeky/Mont Bell Trail Work/


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

*dirtbags are real*

We could use some dirtbags ourselves....

check LL Bean or Lands End for the heavy canvas bags....


----------



## bg2lk15 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think this is where ours came from. Link has many trail tools and contact information: www.americantrails.org/resources/info/tools.doc
C.R. Daniels (C.R.Daniels -Home) makes bags, originally used for coal which carry 95 lbs. Better with two people but if you are by yourself Kindacreeky, what we do is carry the bag between our legs with a handle in each hand. Moves a lot of dirt, carries tools, built very sturdy. I'll look for other sources.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

jmw said:


> We could use some dirtbags ourselves....
> 
> check LL Bean or Lands End for the heavy canvas bags....


This.

Blankets and tarps can be useful but awkward. I prefer the LL Bean heavy canvas bags.


----------



## VtVolk (Jul 11, 2011)

*Ikea bag*

I've been using a tarpbag from Ikea with pretty great success. Unlike a bucket, you can roll it up small and stash it in your riding pack on the way to/from the trails. Works great for rocks too, and I've gone way beyond the 55lb capacity with no issues. Cheap, too.

IKEA Big Blue Tote Bag Reusable Shopping Groceries Laundry Organizing Storage | eBay


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

Ben Meadows has canvas buckets I've used with great success.

I like these better than plastic buckets because the handles are easier on my fingers.

I like them better than the tarp carry because it's easier on my wrists.

They are cotton, though, and will rot over time if you leave them out in the rain.

Canvas Bucket, 3 gal., 97248 | Ben Meadows


----------

